# What makes a bloodline a bloodline



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

In this day in age it seems like there are hundreds if not thousands of bloodine. At what point does a bloodline become just that and how to distinguish a legit one between byb made up crap.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good question! I'm curious to see the answers.


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

i wonder tha same thing. cuz i see dumbasses buy dogs from other breeders, breed them and slap their name on the pups callin it their bloodline.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If you search this section you will find tons of threads with great answers of people who are not here anymore. There is no written rule unfortunately and the answer will vary depending on the person's opinion. I would consider something a line if the ped has at least 4 generations with the breeder's name TOP AND BOTTOM! Every time you breed you technically have started your own bloodline, but that doesn't mean it is worth a sh1t nor does anyone respect it. It takes YEARS to develop something that will stand the test of time and that is the biggest determiner.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Id have to agree with your post based on my knowledge but still I thirst for more specific answer. Ok mabey ill try an example based on probley the most popular and most imitated bloodline of modern times... Razors edge(even though its a bully line.. I know, I know). When would you say this line became reputable but not to the point of every byb claiming this line. Most bybs have never heard of garner or sorrells or eli ect, ect true abpt lines but there quick to drop the re name as a pit even though it is in fact a bully. That being said cowboy gets dropped alot by bybs around here quite alot here too


----------



## wncpulldawgs (Feb 9, 2012)

any body can buy a dog with peds weather its adba ukc akc nkc and so on but truly knowing how to look at them and knowing what you have is a different story like-some people might see frisco or jeep or mayday once and they will call it a full jeep or frisco or mayday bloodline and thats just a scatter bred peds and you get what you pay for 2


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

> *when the name and the dog are consistent and the same in style performance mentality intelligence and conformation wise there is a constant and throw back for every strain and or bloodline.. for 4 generations that is the founding of a strain.*


 Colby .. is a strain, a bloodline, and responsible for a half a dozen or more breeds... Bull Terrier, Boston Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier (in america has Colby in the back), American Staffordshire Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, American Bulldog, Southern White Bulldog, Catahoula bulldog, Alapaha Bulldog, THE DALMATION, and a world of cur dogs and hounds ...

OFRN is a strain and bloodline of its own, at one time it was OFR but when bred heavy game tight all the Irish dogs were red nosed and thus it evolved. A RED NOSE DOES NOT MAKE YOUR DOG OFRN. There are Wilders/HEmphill, Clouse, Norrod, Sorrells, Sarona, to name a few .. several different strains of the OFRN bloodline. OR Several lines from the strain of OFRN..

the Scott type American Bulldog is pretty much a catch weight colby dog and hasnt changed much.. the johnson type on the other hand is finally starting to solidify but they had to make some allowances for that to happen.. such as.. can't breed for color sometimes the traits physically or mentally just don't line up with what a breeder wants. .. for example.

ALL bull and terrier breeds here in AMERICA go back to Colby from Boston Terriers to all the different flavors of southern bulldogs.. makes sense Colby sold the most dogs far and wide.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

So basically it doesnt matter if its an apbt or a "petbull" just as long ad it serves the purpose its intended for, for your paticular yard. Example some of the best catch dogs are crosses of sometimes multible breeds... "mutts" to be more exact. Bandogges are perfect examples


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think petbull would qualify as a bloodline. No one should breed for pets. There is so much over population already of pets that bloodlines shoul be for a purpose. Pets would happen by default. JMO


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

ames said:


> I don't think petbull would qualify as a bloodline. No one should breed for pets. There is so much over population already of pets that bloodlines shoul be for a purpose. Pets would happen by default. JMO


I work for a bully rescue. The whole point im trying to make is that 99% of pitbills out there are nothing more than shelter dogs. That being said they are no less cable of work whether it be hunting, therapy, cgc. The apbt or mix there of is an absolute joke. Bulldoges are go not show.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I take much more pride in my dogs work than its show. Save that for the ukc and now the abkc. Let the bullies have there trophies my dogs got their hogs


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Comfortation<working, companion < working. That being said I dont care if dog has all the confo tropghies in the word. My dogs some rrscues some	not. But all serve an amazig peepse nj hi hi bY


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

A true Working dog is not a pet. And hog hunting is a purpose in regards to determining what is a good dog or worthy of breeding. But it takes time and needs I be proven reoccurring in consecutive litters to succeed in a bloodline.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Very well. I got off topic and started ranting about thinggs that piss me off. Un related example.. I had a lady trying to surrender a lab today( we dont take surrenders but get our animals from a local kill shelter) and then she asked if we had any min pins for adoption. No you dont surrwnder a pet then ask for another one


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Sorry to *ruin* the very thread I started. Thankyou eveeryone for your amazing responces


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

904bullys said:


> Very well. I got off topic and started ranting about thinggs that piss me off. Un related example.. I had a lady trying to surrender a lab today( we dont take surrenders but get our animals from a local kill shelter) and then she asked if we had any min pins for adoption. No you dont surrwnder a pet then ask for another one


Omg that's so horrible! What do you say to someone like that? Or
Do you flat out deny them due to being an asshole? lol


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

I say it not exactly rude but not exactly nice. Im sorry maam/ sir but we cant adopt to you. If you cant take care of your dog now what would make us want to give you another one. Today we also had som thug life folks asking if we had any un fixed dogs. Not even females they said. Sorry dude but your the reason my rescue exists.That being said both of my rescue dogs are cgc and are devestating on hogs. But for two neutered pit mixes theyve proven to be better working dogs than most folks pretty pits


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

904bullys said:


> I say it not exactly rude but not exactly nice. Im sorry maam/ sir but we cant adopt to you. If you cant take care of your dog now what would make us want to give you another one. Today we also had som thug life folks asking if we had any un fixed dogs. Not even females they said. Sorry dude but your the reason my rescue exists.That being said both of my rescue dogs are cgc and are devestating on hogs. But for two neutered pit mixes theyve proven to be better working dogs than most folks pretty pits


Right, I am sure the good out weighs the bad but that must suck. And wonder where they end up going, grrrrr. Kudos to you, and everyone else who deals with it for a living and for putting up with the bad to see the good. And I am sure your pups are awesome workers neutered and all! lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

904 get used to it.. I used to put 26 dogs down a day (low number) .. People would come in with boxer, or lab, or retriever mix and have them euthanized then they would ask if they could look at the lil dogs or yes, if we have any min pins.. :hammer: People~

No kill is honorable however gullible.. you gotta have euthanasia Good work though following your heart. My experience in 15 years is that ever no kill facility has to work harder at keeping diseases at bay than the other shelters. I say this because they always act shocked when they get parvo or distemper slippin in the rescue kennels they wonder HOW.. In the SPCA where I worked and was trained I learned all about the capabilities of parvo and trust ME, POPULATION is a big incubator of diseases.


What your asking is something we have touched on here many times.. 

APBT type dogs from shelters are nothing more than a shelter dog until proven otherwise. IF they get adopted by a rancher or land owner and get put to work on stock then they are a stock dog or bulldog by proven themselves through work. 

The names of the breeds associated with "pitbull" are all FUNCTION breeds or DUDS who are wannabes and carry the function name.

Bandogs are working mastiffs aka bound dogs which have always evolved from PIT dogs bred big for guard work and always BOUND by chain thus bandog. Why Bound by chain, CAUSE you can't keep em safe any other way. 
Bulldogs/stock dogs are pretty much one and the same.
Terriers came from inbred pit bulldog stock in the late 1800s and they bred them back in the pit bulldogs thus bull & terrier breed(s) and were very high end varmint and pest control dogs. 
Hounds also came from pit dogs and can be seen in the books of dieter flieg, as game dogs is the source of curs and curs the source of hounds. 


Working dogs with working names proven through work..............


A shelter dog is a shelter dog unless proven otherwise and any "pit bull" type dog should simply be called a bulldog, bandog, or bull terrier mix (bull terrier was the name of the pit bull in early east coast america; via colby bullterriers as you know today evolved from APBTs by another day and time and were bred for looks as were the Am Staff, so the APBT is the only HONEST working dog on a consistent basis.)

pit bull is a term that WAS a breed and if it still is it would be APBTs RIGHT OFF OF PROVEN STOCK.. other than that Pit Bull has become a derogatory term. Real dog men and women know they are bulldogs and only use the word pit bull for discussing among laymen. 

DROP THE TERM PIT BULL from your shelter all together.. Drop the term from your lingo, and the soft terms like pitty and what not just breeds more ignorance.

Keep it simple and call a spade a spade, bulldog, terrier, bandog, shelter dog, etc.. 



DOGS like HORSES prove themselves through work, WORKING dogs are a VALUABLE tool and the uncompromising plus is the companionship. PEOPLE turn companions into pets out of ignorance (capability of knowing better but refuses to accept they can know more then they know). No use in having a dog that is of no use... Working dogs need a purpose. I've taken German Dobies, Alsatian Wolfdogs, and other bulldogs from the SPCA and worked them and let them prove themselves through work. They're not working dogs unless they can actually work, again don't get it confused.

If you can keep it simple like that then you will achieve what your asking. Often times we can achieve what we want just not how we thought we would get there. In our SPCA I worked we had a working dog section where all high end dogs went after they passed the temperament testing ( Im the most critical behavior specialist that ever worked there )


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

If it were up to me all the kennels would say "mutt" on them but unfortunately its unrealistic and not up to me. And you know darn good and well there gonna tell all there friends they just got this bad ass RE dog(and yes folks will believe them). But all they got was a mutt from the pound. Its sad how egos and money destroy a dog. Stan how many people do you think actually read the great advice you give. Unfortunatly a very small percentage. That is not meant as a bash but most"pit"bull owners never even heard of this site. Im doing my best to spread the word. But people just wont listen. They cant stand the fact that there not always right and its detroying everyones dogs.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

your absolutely right.. ^^ not many people want to learn what they dont know but think they do... ignorance is just that .. Knowing to much to know any better


----------



## maniacstrain (Jul 29, 2010)

well i can tell u this sence i started my own family of dogs with blood lines i liked what is a family something that u have breed for multiple generations id say at least 2 to 4 gens as genetically after that ur dogs will have a different genetic make up even one breeding that u do with yer two dogs is a whole new thing then what some guy did with dogs breed the same exact way even repeat breedings can be quite different and rember the true apbt like earl tudor even said i dont care what there bred like if they get the job done and breeding best to best is the only way to go the dog makes the papers but when the dog makes the grade to me personaly i like to breed him to complment him and improve with every breeding best to the best and cull the rest that doesnt mean i put down the ones that dont make my standard just dont breed them so i never go backwards trying to fix something i dont like later on hope this helps


----------

